# Primer? Brush?



## cas576 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and new to moving past using Behr paint which i have used for years but after research and seeing the results of other brands will no longer be buying paint from them. The particular project I'm at a standstill on is the best way to paint a brand new smooth surface pre primed solid masonite door. The paint I will be using is the newer SW pro classic Waterbased / Alkyd semi gloss. What I'm confused about is what would be the best option for the primers I have and whether to use a brush or roller to get the smoothest finish possible. I know oil would be best but its a kids room and i'd rather stay clear of that on the topcoat. The two primers I have to choose from are Zinnser Cover Stain Oil or BM Enamel Underbody. Should I roll them on and then paint with the brush? Brush both? Or Roll both with foam? I will be adding floetrol to the SW also. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

You said the door is pre-primed. No need for more primers. Wipe the door down with sandprep and slap a coat or two the the Pro Classic on it. What tool to use depends on the door. If it's a 6 panel or something like, I'd brush it, but a doozie isn't out of the question.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

take the door off and paint it elsewhere. Even acrylic resin fumes are not good for children to be around. Thanks.


----------



## cas576 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks so far guys. The door is two panels and smooth and I will deffinatley be painting it flat in another room. I just did two pre primed bifolds with textured surfaces one I painted straight and another I primed with some killz oil
and i could see a noticeable difference on the killz. Thats why i'd like to prime again or use the BM underbody. Does anyone roll smooth surface doors? Can you still get that glass like look of oil.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

Pro classic doesn't finish like oil so the answer is no. If you roll use a 1/4" or foam roller, and backroll until it "sings".


----------



## cas576 (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there a better waterbased besides impervo you would reccomend for trim. The pro classic I guess is a hybrid and what I've seen so far on the trim the alkyd property is showing nicely. A little plastic like but nice.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris, you stole all my fun, i love shutting these down. lol
I need to be logging on more. 

I would prime the door prior to topcoating because it will give a better finish and the factory primer is crap. I have no doubt that the oil primed doors look better than the ones that were just factory primed. 

I also would just you a waterbourne primer as well. I am sure you will get the same advice @ the Diy forum.


----------

